# ExtremeContact DWS06 vs. DW



## WMBer (Jun 16, 2014)

2015 328xd wagon. I live in Seattle and do not take this vehicle into the mountains in the winter. (I have an SUV for that.)

I want to replace my RFTs with conventional tires, probably either the Conti DWS06 or DW. I would expect to prefer the summer tires, but Tire Rack's rating system puts the all seasons well ahead in every category, even cornering stability and road traction. That doesn't make sense to me. What am I missing?


----------



## RobCRert (May 10, 2016)

The ratings are based on relation to the same tire group. So the DWS06 ratings are in relation to the UHP all season, and not relative to the max performance summer (DW) if that makes sense.

So you could compare the DWS06 to the Mich A/s3, or the DW to the Mich PSS, but not across the different tire groupings.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

The DWS 06 is a newer version and the replacement for the older DWS. Its dry handling response and grip has been improved on the new model.


----------



## WMBer (Jun 16, 2014)

RobCRert, it appears the ratings are based on customer survey results, relative to expectation, which I suppose leaves open the question, relative to what? Personally, I would rate a tire relative to how any other tire might perform, and not other tires in the same category. Otherwise, you'd end up with, say, a summer tire with a terrific rating for snow conditions, simply because it handled better on snow than other summer tires, which would communicate little useful information. But you're absolutely correct that comparing tires within the same category eliminates the uncertainty and allows comparisons for the variables most relevant to that category.

Unfortunately, I'm still left wondering whether the newer DWS06 is actually a better, or closely comparable, summer tire than the older DW. It's probably the safer choice.


----------



## RobCRert (May 10, 2016)

WMBer said:


> Unfortunately, I'm still left wondering whether the newer DWS06 is actually a better, or closely comparable, summer tire than the older DW. It's probably the safer choice.


The DWS06 (Dry Wet Snow) is newer/better version of the original DWS (Dry Wet Snow). Both of them all season performance tire.

The DW (Dry Wet) is just a summer performance tire.

So if you don't need the All-Season capability, you can go with the DW summer.


----------



## RobCRert (May 10, 2016)

I see where you are coming from on the expectations for the reviews.

I had the original DWS on my Jetta so that I could keep those on longer before switching to my winter setup and could switch back to them sooner in the year. The DWS is what I would have kept on year round if I was not switching. 

If I do the same with my future 340i xdrive, I would go with the newer DWS06. But I am looking to go with a full summer tire and switch to a performance winter tire. Still have not made up my mind.


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

I have gotten lazy over the years - I used to maintain both summer and winter sets.

But on my last BMW I had the Conti DWS on them and drove them year round which I loved the drive in all conditions.


----------



## WMBer (Jun 16, 2014)

Colorado driving sets a pretty high bar for traction requirements. Way back in 1970, I drove through Colorado for the first time, in October. I kept pressing a gas station attendant about whether he thought it might snow. Finally, he looked at me and replied, "Son, out here we have an expression: only fools and Easterners try to predict the weather." I went with Easterner. The next time through I was near Wolf Creek Pass (I think) when the temperature dropped below freezing. Almost immediately I skidded off the road into a deep snowbank, and it took the largest tow truck I've ever seen to haul me out. I love Colorado driving!

I think I'm going to be lazy as well and get the DWS06. They've got to be an improvement over the RFTs, and this way I'll know I can drive in any kind of weather I'm likely to confront here.

It feels presumptuous to conclude that BMW is in error to put RFTs on their vehicles, when they make their living selling performance cars to the masses, but that's what I've decided, among many others. The weight saving argument strikes me as ridiculous. Hell, I only weigh 155 lbs, so I could throw in a spare tire and make up the difference all by myself. The best I can figure is that many drivers today (especially those of means) are scared of getting a flat while driving through a bad neighborhood or on the open road, and want to know they can limp along to safety. I'm not among them.


----------



## RobCRert (May 10, 2016)

I think you will be happy. They also have a higher tread wear rating so should last quite a bit longer.

Colorado is definitely a challenge. We were having some warmer temps, and then April 17, we got dumped on, 18 inches of snow where I live.


----------



## automaticftp (Jan 7, 2008)

I have DWS06 on my car (06 325xi), and they've been terrific. I had the DWS on a 01 325xi that got destroyed in an accident and thought they were very good also. Worked very well in Colorado - where, as RobCRerrt notes, we got dumped on with heavy, wet snow in mid-April.


----------

